# YS624 Questions: Shift guide removal implications and engine tuning



## VenomRS4 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello all. So I finally got around to working on my 624 and I have a few questions. 

First...I was having problems with the gears. 4th gear in forward and 2nd gear in reverse were the only two gears that worked. Upon some investigation, I found the plunger shaft was not lining up with the with the holes in the shift guide. I was going to try to adjust the shift linkage but for the heck of it, I just removed the shift guide completely. Seems to work like a charm but will the cause accelerated wear or something?

Also, it ran when I got it but not well. I cleaned the carburetor and it runs a little better...but when I try to pull it back to idle, it only de-revs to about 1/2 engine speed. It wont go down to idle....even with carburetor adjustments. That and the throttle lever seems really loose. It doesn't stay in place. Does this sound like a governor problem or can this be solved by fixing/adjusting tuning or linkage?

Thanks


----------



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

VenomRS4 said:


> Hello all. So I finally got around to working on my 624 and I have a few questions.
> 
> First...I was having problems with the gears. 4th gear in forward and 2nd gear in reverse were the only two gears that worked. Upon some investigation, I found the plunger shaft was not lining up with the with the holes in the shift guide. I was going to try to adjust the shift linkage but for the heck of it, I just removed the shift guide completely. Seems to work like a charm but will the cause accelerated wear or something?
> 
> ...


I was having similar problems with mine not working in all gears. I had to remove some of the play in the shift mechanism before I could get everything lined up and adjusted properly. The only problem I can see with the shift guide removed is that the friction wheel will not be locked into position. If there is slop in your linkage the friction wheel can move left-right on the disc and you may find it hard to maintain a consistent speed. I don't think it will cause any accelerated wear as I don't believe any of the cheaper models (MTD etc) have any kind of lock.

Sorry I can't help with your carburetor, still trying to determine if mine is working properly.

Brian


----------

